# Big10 championship game



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

If you watch you'll get to see a couple top notch  defenses play


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Well, the national anthem was awesome.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2016)

Put your shower caps on boys, it's gonna be a good un.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

That's jj watts little brother


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

Hmm. Starting out like the sec game. Wisky drives the field and puts up 7 points


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2016)

Not impressed  so far


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2016)

Which one has the top notch D?


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

For a bunch of white boys Wiskys defense is nasty!!!!

I would love for Wisconsin and Michigan to get into the citrus and outback against the secs #2 and #3 teams.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> For a bunch of white boys Wiskys defense is nasty!!!!
> 
> I would love for Wisconsin and Michigan to get into the citrus and outback against the secs #2 and #3 teams.



I don't think there's a clear #2 or #3 snook. There's Bama And the rest sux


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

This is the mighty Penn State that beat tOSU?

Maybe it should be Bama, Clemson, Washington, and Oklahoma


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

bullgator said:


> This is the mighty Penn State that beat tOSU?
> 
> Maybe it should be Bama, Clemson, Washington, and Oklahoma



You realize we did beat this wisky team a few weeks ago and we pounded Oklahoma in their own house. 

The hate is almost getting laughable at this point!!!!

I get it though. Fans see the recruiting as well as how young this team is so if there's any way to keep them out this year it's all good!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Seriously Snook, what are these two teams playing for? The winner is being kept out of the playoffs, so I guess they're playing for a conference trophy that doesn't mean a thing! The people in their own conference don't  even believe in them!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

To answer your question though, Yes this is a good not great psu team that had a miracle happen and they did beat OSU in nasty weather at their house. 

I'm sure you didn't see the game though so I will fill you in. Osu had over 400 yds to about 220 for PSU. 21 first downs to 8. You get the picture. Those games happen every now and then.

Osu had the best resume in the country and were a fluke blocked fg returned for TD of being undefeated. Of course you know that and it doesn't matter.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Seriously Snook, what are these two teams playing for? The winner is being kept out of the playoffs, so I guess they're playing for a conference trophy that doesn't mean a thing! The people in their own conference don't  even believe in them!



They are playing for the same thing your gators played for today. The winner will get the Rose bowl bid though.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> To answer your question though, Yes this is a good not great psu team that had a miracle happen and they did beat OSU in nasty weather at their house.
> 
> I'm sure you didn't see the game though so I will fill you in. Osu had over 400 yds to about 220 for PSU. 21 first downs to 8. You get the picture. Those games happen every now and then.
> 
> Osu had the best resume in the country and were a fluke blocked fg returned for TD of being undefeated. Of course you know that and it doesn't matter.



What doesn't matter is the big-10 champions or big-10 championship game.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

Ask wisky and penn state players if it matters. Neither have done what it takes to get to the playoff.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> To answer your question though, Yes this is a good not great psu team that had a miracle happen and they did beat OSU in nasty weather at their house.
> 
> I'm sure you didn't see the game though so I will fill you in. Osu had over 400 yds to about 220 for PSU. 21 first downs to 8. You get the picture. Those games happen every now and then.
> 
> Osu had the best resume in the country and were a fluke blocked fg returned for TD of being undefeated. Of course you know that and it doesn't matter.



We're back to ifs and buts. The fact is the game was played and PSU won. You don't get to delegitimize it because of the stats. How can you make an argument to be playing for the best in the country when you can't win your conference......no wait, your DIVISION in your conference?


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Ask wisky and penn state players if it matters. Neither have done what it takes to get to the playoff.



And tOSU couldn't do what it takes to get to the big-10 title game 
Pretzel logic!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

bullgator said:


> We're back to ifs and buts. The fact is the game was played and PSU won. You don't get to delegitimize it because of the stats. How can you make an argument to be playing for the best in the country when you can't win your conference......no wait, your DIVISION in your conference?



So if Bama lost today uf should go over them? C'mon man quit acting like you don't know why the committee would put OSU in over psu


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> So if Bama lost today uf should go over them? C'mon man quit acting like you don't know why the committee would put OSU in over psu



At least they were both playing in a CCG.
So let's just do away with the conference championship games and play a regular season and let the committee pick who the playoff teams are. The rest can hope for a bowl game. Of course this is a lot like the old polls that everyone hated and didn't think were fair and wanted changed. Right now, being a conference champion is a joke if the committee likes someone else.
Right now we seem to have two systems going on, conference championships and committee darlings.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2016)

bullgator said:


> This is the mighty Penn State that beat tOSU?
> 
> Maybe it should be Bama, Clemson, Washington, and Oklahoma



Uh yea. Same team. Wisky D is getting gased


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

No the committee is supposed to pick 4 best teams. If uf beat Bama they would still not get in. It's really not hard to look at body of work and even the actual game between OSU and psu and determine that OSU is better.

We will just agree to disagree. No biggy


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 3, 2016)

Don't look like the refs don't want Wisky in the conversation. Bad call on roughing the passer.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

wow. 38-31. looks more and more like Tosu is gonna be left out of the cfp.


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 3, 2016)

glad I watched, what a come back!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2016)

Matthew6 said:


> wow. 38-31. looks more and more like Tosu is gonna be left out of the cfp.



You will be disappointed in the tomorrow!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2016)

really unfortunate turn of events for the buckeyes.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

You shouldnt 
 be in the running for the playoffs if you cant win your conference,Ohio didnt even play in the championship game,That should be grounds for automatic disqualification ...........Nancy Boy wont be happy if they dont make it


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

bullgator said:


> At least they were both playing in a CCG.
> So let's just do away with the conference championship games and play a regular season and let the committee pick who the playoff teams are. The rest can hope for a bowl game. Of course this is a lot like the old polls that everyone hated and didn't think were fair and wanted changed. Right now, being a conference champion is a joke if the committee likes someone else.
> Right now we seem to have two systems going on, conference championships and committee darlings.


what everyone on here seems to want is automatic qualifiers. Just take the 4 championship game winners and don't worry about who the best teams are. We don't need a committee for that


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> what everyone on here seems to want is automatic qualifiers. Just take the 4 championship game winners and don't worry about who the best teams are. We don't need a committee for that



I dont think anyone wants automatic qualifers,Ohio wasnt even good enough to play in the conference championship,I think thats the point....................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> what everyone on here seems to want is automatic qualifiers. Just take the 4 championship game winners and don't worry about who the best teams are. We don't need a committee for that



But even last week the sports writers and the coaches both had ranked two Big10 teams as better than the two teams playing in the CCG.   Which group watches more actual games during the year?  the writers and coaches OR the AD's who sit on the committee?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

A real playoff works in D2 and High School but for some reason D1 has to have a committee.............Stupid, SMH-ing


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

https://www.google.com/amp/www.si.c...ons-ohio-state-penn-state?amp=1?client=safariInteresting read. Explains WHY the  Bucks deserve a spot.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

All you ladies whinning, answer this, if uf had won yesterday, should they make the playoff and Bama not? It's a yes or no question.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I dont think anyone wants automatic qualifers,Ohio wasnt even good enough to play in the conference championship,I think thats the point....................



Everyone wants CG winners. There's 4 CG's. they're saying a team needs to win there CG to qualify. Doesn't get more automatic than that. We don't need a committee to figure that out.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

Yes


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

Here's another one for you. Western Michigan is undefeated AND won there championship game. Why shouldn't they get in


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Yes


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

mguthrie said:


>



If you had a true play off it would.This committee is a gimic


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

This is how a true playoff works for those that can't seem to wrap there heads around it.      http://www.ncaa.com/interactive-bracket/football/d2


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

Notice a #4 seed playing the #1 seed in the semi finals.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

But I hope they do make the gimmick playoffs and get a mud hole stomped  in em


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Notice a #4 seed playing the #1 seed in the semi finals.



When the playoff starts #4will be playing #1.

What am I missing?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

The 5,6 and 7 seeds like a real playoff.Penn St beat Ohio head to head and won the conference  championship, they deserve  to be in the 4 team playoff


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Yes



So your not for the 4 best teams getting in. Gotcha

Thanks for your honesty.

I'm guessing there will be crickets from most everyone else on my question


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm not for a committee


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> The 5,6 and 7 seeds like a real playoff.Penn St beat Ohio head to head and won the conference  championship, they deserve  to be in the 4 team playoff



I have yet to say they didn't deserve to be in. If the big 12 had a playoff and Oklahoma won It, they would deserve to get in. But until it is expanded, it's not ccg as the end all, it's 4 best teams. It's really not hard to understand. Because you hate Osu, you will continue on your rant. Carry on


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I'm not for a committee



Now, if you want to debate that, I'm with you. I have always said it should be 8 teams with conference champs getting auto bids.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2016)

The 4 best teams should be decided on the field not in someone's head with that logic Western Michigan should get in


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

If the committee feels Penn St is one of 4 best, they should put them in.


----------



## chainshaw (Dec 4, 2016)

The biggest argument to me is that the BIG has a different set of guidelines for winning their conference than the committee does for being ranked. Non-conference games don't factor in for the conference championship. So, the slaughtering of a ranked Oklahoma on the road and the loss to an unranked Pitt get ignored. Penn State is very good. No one can deny that. OSU has more wins over ranked teams than anyone else. You can't argue with that, either. The committee gets to pick their teams based on ALL of the games played.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> The 4 best teams should be decided on the field not in someone's head with that logic Western Michigan should get in



That's why they have to expand to 8. Michigan beat both big 10 ccg participants on the field. Its a circular argument and cant be resolved until there are more spots than conference's. I have argued that from day one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2016)

Congrats to Penn St for winning the Big10. Now take your trophy and go home.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2016)

You're not going to get the OSU homers to see it, unless they was in PSU spot.....the commit is a joke and yes if Fla would have taken care of BAMA on the field then they should go....It's that simple ....also there needs to be a spot for each conf winner.....cfb commit is about like the goverment,pick and chose what they want to have.....what a joke


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2016)

How many conferences would get an automatic bid?   There are lots of conferences.   I suspect even then Western Michigan would be left out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2016)

And for the what it is worth dept.  I think Michigan would have as good or better chance of beating Alabama than any other team this year.


----------

